# VLC Alternative



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

Do you guys know of any media players that look nearly the same as the VLC Media Player? The reason I ask this is because VLC has a problem with wmv files as far as playing the audio from the very beginning. What I mean by this is the video from the wmv file plays fine but theres a delay in the audio starting. Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I personally prefer Media Player Classis which comes as part of the K-Lite Codec Pack.

www.codecguide.com for more.

It handles virtually anything you throw at it, even Real Media!


----------

